# Sargent water



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Planning on hitting Sargent Saturday and Sunday I knows the water is rough now but how are the weeds? Any info helps thanks


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm gonna be down Saturday and Sunday myself, but I'll probably never take the rods out of the truck. All the Brazos river water is hitting Sargent and it's not only fresh and muddy, but it's filled with all kinds of weed, trees, and trash. If we don't get any more rain, I'm hoping it will be fishable again by the end of April or early May. I have someone going to check it out this afternoon and I'll report back what they find, but I don't have much hope.


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Alright thanks. Hoping for best


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is Sargent at 3:45 today, muddy with whitecaps as far as you can see but not much trash.


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info. "You don't know till you go"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Searim is out due to the Sabine being high all week. The Colorado was flowing high 2 weeks ago. I'm thinking I might go to the TCD or maybe Gorda.


----------



## Csyaker (Feb 12, 2016)

I plan on camping about 8 to 10 miles out on Matagorda. Heres hoping for some good weather:brew2:


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Drove down the beach yesterday. 10's of thousands of small man o wars washed up. Has a stink. Truck is stinky as well lots of them slung up underneath and running boards. Definitely more than a automatic wash to get rid of it all.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

matagordamudskipper said:


> Drove down the beach yesterday. 10's of thousands of small man o wars washed up. Has a stink. Truck is stinky as well lots of them slung up underneath and running boards. Definitely more than a automatic wash to get rid of it all.


Where?


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

was this recent when jelly fish washed up or is this OLD post?


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Yesterday, matagorda.


----------

